
Ask HN: Will you pay $1 for personalized news only for you? - NinjaX
Just a market research. Do you think it is viable?
======
ddingus
Maybe.

Dollar per month? Session?

A lot depends on the criteria and how expressive it is.

Can I get news written from the labor point of view to contrast the business
centric dominant form today?

I put that one here for the challenge.

For most things, I use RSS and or basics like a google alert. And that works
pretty well.

------
asdkhadsj
Yes-ish. I don't want personalized news, but I'd like to subscribe to certain
topics. As the _(current)_ #1 comment says though, my main concern is accurate
and unbiased.

As an aside, short form news might be handy too. Briefs. But I'd really have
to trust that the news is unbiased, and it would have to be backed up by
unbiased more in-depth content.

------
danieltillett
No. But I will pay $500 a month for news that is accurate, complete, and
unbiased by the politics of the journalist.

------
ThrowawayR2
No, because I have no reason to believe that anyone is capable of reliably
finding news and articles I want to see most. If even Google and the other big
sites can't manage it, I doubt any smaller organization can.

------
nakedlunch
Not sure anyone can give you a good answer with this level of detail buddy. $1
for an app? $1 a day? What kind of news? In what way will it be personalised?

I’d say if you mean a news aggregator, it sounds unlikely.

~~~
NinjaX
A kind of service where you choose your areas of interests; we curate,
summarize news article based on your interests, and send you a page link to
read those summaries with links to original articles.

~~~
nakedlunch
There's a few such services that exist right now - doesn't mean you can't be
better than them but worth noting! Only one that springs to mind is
[https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com)

I'm not sure HN is going to be a super effective research tool for you with
this. Have you thought about making a few basic mockups and putting them in
front of people?

------
_shadi
isn't that what most companies are trying to do with their feeds? that sounds
awful, no I don't want to live in a personalized bubble.

~~~
NinjaX
It is to get rid of mindless browsing and news.

~~~
_shadi
the title has "news" in it, so I assumed something like world news or recent
events? but from your comments it seems something closer to a curation of
links similar to what I would find using stumbleupon which sounds a little bit
better.

------
srebalaji
Its based on how personalized it is. If you can give me some good content to
read, I will surely.

------
miguelrochefort
It's been done a hundred times.

------
sgwae
yes

